# Bonito help...



## OandCsDad (Sep 15, 2011)

Alright, I've had some very frustrating days recently. I've found a spot where the bonito are busting the water pretty consistently for a couple of days. I've tried pulling silver gothca's through them and also a few different 1/4 oz. bomber pompano jigs to no avail. Any other ideas what to use?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I like throwing a nice heavy spoon with 20-30#flouro for bonita


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Bubble rig.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

just where might this spot be?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bullet Head pompano jigs, White hair, or pink hair. Jig heads with with gulp grubs on em. gotcha lures normally do the trick


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Just curious but why would you want to target Bonito?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> Just curious but why would you want to target Bonito?


Fun to catch and make great bait.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Fun to catch and make great bait.


 
X2 , I used to love running schools down and catching them on a fly. Get a hot school and it's awesome....


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I 2nd the bubble rig idea...my cousin and I killed them at Navarre about a month ago using bubble rigs!


----------



## OandCsDad (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Can't get the pomp jigs or those white hex shaped jigs to work either so I'll give the bubble rig a try, hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Check Capt. Harry's posts in the fly fishing section for ideas on lures. You could suspend some really small flies or jigs under a bubble, or even a popping cork, assuming you don't flyfish.


BT


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was killing them on many different mirrolures not topwaters, just realing it through the birds and bait


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

On ani Dais u see them boners. Ani thing that's all white from white bucktail w/white jighead to white gulps will work 8 out of 10x. Although bubble rigs will work. But that's just not my style


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

3x bubble rig - with a small straw or fly - sometimes these Bo - bos are feeding on tiny - tiny minows - small enough to see through! 

A big spoon, plug or jig simply does not 'match the hatch' - the bubble rig will allow a long cast to present a tiny lure ... like a #1 or #2 hook with fly trimmed down to an inch long !


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

One thing I'd suggest - if they're being that picky, throw away the old 'chuck a metal and reel as fast as you can' advice...Sometimes, keeping a lure within the strike zone for as long as possible is better than 'zooming' hardware in and out of the school...btw, I don't know if it would work down there, but sometimes here up north, top water 'walk the dog' stuff as well as soft plastics in the 3-4" range do better than the typically selection of spoons that are usually suggested kill the bonita (can't believe I getting used to calling them that name over our own regional name of 'albies')...LOL


----------

